# Psychology and volunteer work



## eindoofus (Sep 2, 2006)

I am hoping to eventually take some undergrad classes in psychology but as of right now I do not have enough money to go back to school. Its going to take me a while to save up so I was thinking that there might be a way to use my free time on the weekends to do something productive. This way I can have something to put on my resume a few years down the road.

Does anyone have any ideas of volunteer work that I could possibly do that would be relevant to the field of psychology and which does not require any special training?

Thanks.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 2, 2006)

Volunteering to help out with the disabled or in hospitals (like Candystripers if they still exist) would be one option - it would help to give you an idea of how to help people coping with special challenges.

Another might be volunteering to help with senior citizens.

Another might be volunteering with an organization like Befrienders.

And finally, most crisis lines will provide training for volunteers...


----------

